# Predial online site.



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone out there know their way around the www.predialonline.pt/ website.
I am trying to obtain certificate " Certidado de Teor do imovel" for my property. If I can get it online it costs a nominal amount , if I go to the Conservatory ( Predial ) it costs upwards of €30.
I just cannot navigate my way around this site. Help appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You generally require an access code for an item do you have one?


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I was told by my Bank that I could use the same access codes as I use for Finances - Fiscal No and Password - if this is so then my answer is yes, if not then No.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

On our Conservatoria documents we have an access key that was valid for 3 months, if you apply online for documents I believe that you require a Citizens Card that gives you a Digital Signature to access the online services, the card is only for Portuguese Nationals. 

I think it is possible to make a request 
Certidão Permanente then Crair your Fiscal number then used as ID

If I find out any more I'll post information, this site really is one of those that you need guiding through especially the first time as nothing makes a great deal of sense. IRS or car tax is simpler


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with you 100% - however I need this document for Monday, so guess I shall just have to visit the Conservatoria and pay my €30


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The site certainly doesn't appear to give you instant access to documents as it appears to request payment via multibanco then you get an email reply with access keys, says about 10 days if I read it correctly!.

Theres been a big hike in Conservatoria fees since last year, an official stamped copy of 2 Article numbers cost me €46 in November last year, €30 for one and €16 for other, where as same from Financas cost €8


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there - just to keep you updated.
Visited the Conservatoria this morning, asked for a copy of my " Certidado de Teor do imovel " she asked me for my predial ref No. Then said do you want to pay €20 or €75. I naturally said €20 so she gave me an Access Key which is valid for 12 months. With this key you can get Docs immediately. So I now have a very comprehensive document giving full details of my property and it's state of health !.


----------

